# Access BIOS



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

How does one access the BIOS of a Compaq 6300US computer?
Did searches until my head hurt.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Have you tried hitting certain F keys during startup? Try hitting the F10 key repeatedly during startup. If that doesn't work, press Alt+Ctrl+Esc at boot when you see the "Compaq" logo in big letters.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

According to the HP Compaq Presario 6400US page, it says to mash F1 repeatedly until given the option to enter the BIOS.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

oneokie said:


> How does one access the BIOS of a Compaq 6300US computer?
> Did searches until my head hurt.


compaq and HP have traditionally used F10 to get into bios mode.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. Ctrl+Alt+Esc was the magic combination for *my* computer.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

WF gets the cookie! I'm curious why the website is wrong.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Kung said:


> WF gets the cookie! I'm curious why the website is wrong.


The website you looked at may have the correct information for the particular computer they used.

My searching turned up 8 (eight) different ways to access the bios in Compaq computers.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

oneokie said:


> The website you looked at may have the correct information for the particular computer they used.


The website I used was specifically Compaq's website for the 6300US computer. It should have been spot on.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Kung said:


> WF gets the cookie! I'm curious why the website is wrong.


Google is my friend 

Odd that the Compaq website would be off like that!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

WildernesFamily said:


> Google is my friend
> 
> Odd that the Compaq website would be off like that!


Then again, we ARE talking about Compaq. Suffice to say they've never exactly been the BMW of computers - at least not after about the mid 1990's or so.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, this is getting strange. Suddenly, ctrl+alt+esc only accesses the boot menu and now F10 accesses the BIOS.

Do some mfg's have a rotating BIOS access method?


----------

